# Baby Has Arrived!!!!



## Shodan (Mar 3, 2005)

IT'S A GIRL!!!!

Nekoda Rachel Ann

Arrived at 5:31pm, Monday, February 28th, 2005

Weighed 7lbs and 15oz.

Length was 20 inches

Baby and Mama just got home last night from the hospital and are resting, recovering and doing well!!

artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:  artyon:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations!  Give Nekoda a hug and a kiss for me!  Glad all went well for you!

  - Ceicei


----------



## dubljay (Mar 3, 2005)

Congradulations!  Glad to hear you both are doing well.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 3, 2005)

Awwwwwwww Congratulations Tara and baby Nekoda~!!  So glad all went well and safe~!   

*Big Hugs*
pssst.. a New future member of the LLR woohooo *giggles*

artyon:  artyon:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations!!

The Gift
I was there
when your life got it's start.
With tears in my eyes,
and a song in my heart.

How many prayers
He answered with you.
A gift from the Lord,
a test from Him too.

I'll give you my best
through heartaches and smiles.
My most precious of treasures,
my newborn child.

Jeffrey D. Letchford

Copyright ©2005 Jeffrey David Letchfor


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats!!!!   artyon:


----------



## someguy (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 3, 2005)

Shodan, congratulations on your new arrival!  Enjoy your brand new baby girl!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 3, 2005)

Shodan!  I'm so happy for you! Enjoy your new baby daughter! artyon: artyon: 

HUGS,
MJ


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 3, 2005)

*CONGRATZ!!!* artyon:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 3, 2005)

Shodan, how wonderful for you all!

Congratulations, and I'm glad to hear you are both doing well.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 3, 2005)

*WhooHoo!
 Congrats 
 Shodan!
 and
 Welcome 
 Nekoda!
*​


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay!  I'm so happy for you.  The beginning of many happy memories--take lots of pictures, DAD!!!!   Oooooh, how I loved to dress up my girl, have fun! Well, I had cool outfits for my boy too but somehow I don't get into that as much!   TW


----------



## kid (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Shodan congrats on the new Baby remember to cradle her with love and God Bless the happy occasion.*


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 3, 2005)

aww congrats!  artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations Shodan! Glad to hear you and baby are home and doing well. Nekoda is a beautiful name! *hugs*


----------



## Aqua4ever (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratualations! Thats so exciting! and I agree, Nekoda is very pretty- good choice!
Aqua


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Shodan.  Is this your first?  If so, prepare for the wild ride that is Parenthood.  It's a blast.  It is through my 2 year old daughter that I continue to understand better who I am.  

Enjoy!  artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Mar 3, 2005)

artyon: artyon: 

Congratulations Tara and Welcome to Baby Nekoda!  What a beautiful name!  I am so thrilled to hear of the new addition to your family!  You did good!

Big Hugs! artyon: 

Donna


----------



## Shaddykat (Mar 4, 2005)

*CONGRATULATION !!!!   Shadon*artyon: 

*Enjoy.*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's a pic of Shodan's new baby girl, Nekoda Rachel Ann, her second child, posted at her request.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like a scrapper!  But a cute scrapper, though. :ultracool


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2005)

She's beautiful!  She's also way too young to look that serious about anything!  Have fun with her, they grow up way faster than you think.  I'm taking my first born to take her driving test tomorrow...seems like yesterday I was strapping her into a carseat.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 4, 2005)

Absolutely darling!  Just like her mom!!  Thank you for sharing that picture!

 - Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Mace (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats Shodan!!!!!
My wife just had a baby boy on Feb. 23rd, his name is Colin Ryan. Have you been getting any sleep lately?   
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats! artyon:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats, Mace!  Just a warnin' to you...my oldest is almost 16 and I'm STILL losing sleep.


----------



## Mace (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh great, lol, if I can get back to 6 hours I'll consider myself lucky.


----------

